

Race and sex differences in AP test results - xrctl
http://i.imgur.com/gZRW8ab.png

======
drallison
Confusing graph. No variances shown. No explanation of the axes. No
explanation why the authors chose to use the mean rather than some other
statistic. Overall, without the accompanying paper, a D-.

